# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Programi i Llotarisë Amerikane viti 2010

## [LoTi]

Programi i Llotarisë Amerikane i autorizuar nga Kongresi Amerikan, administrohet vit për vit nga Departamenti Amerikan i Shtetit dhe mbikqyret sipas kushteve të Seksionit 203(c) të Aktit Amerikan të Emigracionit dhe Kombësisë (AEK). Seksioni 131 i Aktit të Emigracionit të vitit 1990 (Pub. L. 101-649) përmirësoi Seksionin 203 të AEK që të përfshijë një klisifikim të ri të emigrantëve të quajtur "emigrantë të shumëllojshëm". Ky akt vë në dispozicion çdo vit një maksimum prej 50.000 vizash emigrimi për persona nga shtete me raport të ulët emigrimi për qëndrim të përhershëm në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës.

Shënim: Ka pasur shumë raste ku faqe të ndryshme Interneti janë paraqitur si faqe zyrtare të Qeverisë së Shteteve të Bashkuara. Disa nga këto kompani kanë kërkuar para në mënyrë që të plotësoni formularin e aplikimit për llotarinë. Ju njoftojmë që nuk ka pagesë për të plotësuar formularin e aplikimit të llotarisë Amerikane. Departamenti Amerikan i Shtetit njofton fituesit me postë, dhe JO me e-mail. Shërbimi i vizave në Departamentin Amerikan të Shtetit këshillon publikun që vetëm faqet e Internetit që mbarojnë me shtesën state.gov janë faqe zyrtare të qeverisë së Shteteve të Bashkuara. Nëse dëshironi të ankoheni, ju lutemi vizitoni faqen e Internetit http://www.econsumer.gov/english/ , që organizohet nga Komisioni Federal i Tregtisë. Për më shumë informacion mbi Paralajmërimet e Mashtrimeve të Internetit ju lutemi vizitoni faqen http://travel.state.gov/visa/immigrants ... _1749.html .

Regjistrimet për aplikimin e llotarisë Amerikane DV-2010 fillojnë në orën 12:00 të drekës në datën 2 Tetor 2008, dhe mbarojnë në 12:00 të drekës në datën 1 Dhjetor 2008. Informacioni dhe udhëzimet e llotarisë DV-2010 do të shfaqen në këtë faqe Interneti, sapo të jenë gati. Ju lutemi vizitoni faqen e Internetit të Departamentit Amerikan të Shtetit http://travel.state.gov/visa/immigrants ... _1318.html për më shumë informacion. Faleminderit për interesimin tuaj për Programin e Llotarisë Amerikane.

Flm, Loti.

----------


## Naidra

një i aferm i imi mi ka marr dokumentet personale dhe ka aplikuar atje në Dallas - Texas ku ATJE kishte si te thuash zyre te hapur per aplikime per te shkuar në USA.

A ka njohuri ndokush rreth kesaj apo si eshte puna.

----------


## besnik04

mirdita te gjithve keni ndje informacion   kur  jepen informatat   per dvlotterin  per ket  vit

----------


## Naidra

A ndonje informacion rreth rrezulltateve, a pritet tani të dalin apo jo.

Tung

----------


## che_guevara86

Ku mund ti gjejme pergjigjet e ketij viti te Llotarise amerikane  ??????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## Bel ami

Nuk do te kete lista neper gazeta sepse vitin qe kaloi u be shume konfuzion.Cdo fitues do te njoftohet me ane te zarfit.

----------


## [LoTi]

> Nuk do te kete lista neper gazeta sepse vitin qe kaloi u be shume konfuzion.Cdo fitues do te njoftohet me ane te zarfit.


*E vertet keshtu eshte Belami, faleminderit per info.

respekte, Loti.*

----------


## ylli-nova

per sa i perket kosoves askush nukka mundsi me hy ne gar neprrmjet internetit sepse pagesa duhet te beht online neprmejt pay pal e ne kosove kjo mundesi nuk ekziston.

----------


## [LoTi]

> Ku mund ti gjejme pergjigjet e ketij viti te Llotarise amerikane  ??????????????????????????????????????????


*Green Card 2009, 167 emrat e parë fitues

Publikohen emrat e parë fitues të lotarisë më të madhe në botë Green Card 2009. Kjo është vetëm faza e parë, pas së cilës vijnë disa faza deri në marrjen e të drejtës për të jetuar dhe punuar në SHBA. Posta shqiptare ka filluar shpërndarjen e fituesve të fazës së parë në adresat e tyre, emrat e të cilëve 
bëhen publikë sot. 
Procedurat
Për DV-2009, ashtu si dhe për lotaritë paraardhëse, janë të disponueshme 50 mijë viza, por në fazën e parë përzgjidhet një numër më i madh aplikantësh. Kjo bëhet sepse disa nga 50 mijë personat e parë të përzgjedhur, mund të mos kualifikohen për marrjen e vizës. Në këtë mënyrë për të plotësuar vendet bosh dhe siguruar shpërndarjen e sasisë prej 50 mijë vizash, numri i fituesve shpallet më i lartë. Njëkohësisht kjo do të thotë se ka një numër të pamjaftueshëm për ata që fitojnë në raundin e parë të përzgjedhjes. Të gjithë aplikantët, që do të përzgjidhen do të njoftohen njëkohësisht edhe vendin në të cilin ata ndodhen. Intervistat me fituesit do të fillojnë në tetor 2008 dhe Qendra Konsullore në Kentaki do tu dërgojë aplikantëve të suksesshëm letrat për takim, katër deri në gjashtë javë përpara parashikimit të intervistës në zyrën konsullore amerikane. Çdo muaj do të lëshohen vizat për ata aplikantë që janë të gatshëm të përfitojnë dhe në bazë të sasisë së përcaktuar. Në momentin kur do të jenë shpërndarë 50 mijë viza, programi për vitin 2009 do të mbyllet. 

TIRANË
1.Blerti Dalanaj, rruga e Dibrës, 400/6/5/1
2.Gentjan Shaqir Çiku, Bathore
3.Elidon Gruda& Myself, rr.Myslym Keta, pall.2,shk.1,ap.11
4.Arian Allamani & Naone, rr.Arkitekt Sinani, pall.288, ap.3
5.Elvis Golja, Banka Amerikane, rr.Q.Stafa,nr.27
6.Leonora Golja, Banka Amerikane, rr.Q.Stafa,nr.27
7.Anila Doka, interneti M&L, përballë zjarrëfikëses, rr. Artan Lenja
8.Flutura Bulku, rr. Siri Kodra, njësia basjkiake nr.9
9.Olsi Memishi, rr.Ferit Xhajko, pall.63, ap.12
10.Jagert Dyrmishi, rr.Kongresi i Manastrit, pall.571/1, shk.1, ap.12
11.Gentian Blloshmi, stacioni i zjarrëfikëseve, Kombinat
12.Artan Stefanaj, rr.Niko Avrami, pall.1, shk.1,ap.8/2
13.Sonila Braho, rr. Niko Avrami?, pall.44/1
14.Ervehe Demollari, rr.Bajram Curri, pall.490/21
15.Donika Prela, rr.Aleksandër Moisiu, pall.18/4,ap.1 
16.Frrok Preci, rr.Aleksandër Moisiu, pall.18/4,ap.1
17.Ervis Kostandini, rr.Isa Boletini, lagj.4, nr.93
18.Eltjana Mark Zefi, rr. Ll.Bonata, pall.2, shk.1,ap.2
19.Gresa Gostivari, bulevardi Bajram Curri, pall.29, ap.9
20.Tina Ndrec Ndoci, rr.H.Dalliu, pall.2/1 EÇ
21.Rudina Xhavit Hysa, rr.Pandi Dardha, pall.62, shk.3, ap.30, Laprakë
22.Janola Foto Soko, rr.Mine Peza, pall.220
23.Arvit Sejko, rr.Muhamet Gjollesha, pall.59, shk.3,ap.4
24.Elona Rusi, rr.Qemal Stafa, pallatet Fratëarit, god.2, ap.3/3
25.Luel Hasa, rr. Sh.Ishmi, pall.32,shk.5,ap.66
26.Gëzim Hasa, rr. Sh.Ishmi, pall.32,shk.5,ap.66
27.Jorida Prifti @yahoo.comrecepsioni@hotmail.com
28.Leonora Uka, rr.Vaso Pasha, pallati i ri, fakulteti Polis
29.Kudret Jaho, rr. G.Domi, pall.1, shk.3, ap.44
30.Pajtim Shahollari, rr. Aleksandër Moisiu, pall.44, shk.2, ap.33
31.Blerim Disha&Ali Koçi, posta e komunës Zall-Bastar
32.Admir Abule, rr. Margarita Tutulani, pall.23, shk.1, ap.10
33.Denis Shpëtim Baxhaku& family, rr.Ferit Xhajko, pall.63/2, shk.5,ap.48
34.Mirela Toprila, rruga e Dibrës, pall.5/3, ap.20,rr.4 Dëshmorët, nr.36
35.Veneta Qendro, lagjia Poligrafik, rr. Dhimitër Kamarda, pall.3/1, shk.2,ap.16
36.Elisa Kaimi, rr.Q.Guranjaku, pall.3/1, shk.2, ap.16
37.Hektor Kamberaj, Universiteti i Lartë Bujqësor , Kamëz
38.Alba Zakja, rr. Qemal Stafa, pall.577, shk.1, ap.2
39.Qemal Cara, rr.Mine Peza, pall.222/1, shk.1, ap.1
40.Suela Tartaraj, rr.Ll. Bonata, ap.20, pall.155
41.Albana Haxhimali, rr. M. Gjollesha, pall.64, ap.42
42.Ada Dyrmishi, rr.Mihal Grameno, nr.104
43.Besim Rustem Ahmetaj, rr. S.Brahja, Sauk
44.Pranvera Hasanaj, njësia bashkiake nr.5, rr.I. Elezi, pall.9, ap.3
45.Enkelej Bezhani, rruga e Elbasanit, p.ABU 2/9/1
46.Medi Allushi, rr. Siri Kodra tek frigoriferi
47.Altin Dumani, rr. Thanas Ziko pall.6, shk.2, ap.24
48.Dine Dorina, rr. Bajram Curri, ap.228, shk.11
49.Remzije Tola, Paskuqan 2
50.Orjeta Hykaj, rr. Qemal Stafa, pall. 573/3

KORÇË
1.Xhensila Miti, rr. Viktor Eftimiu, lagj.14, pall.32/5
2.Verore Doda, Vlogisht, Libonik, Korçë
3.Astrit Gora, Vlogisht
4.Donela Malollari, lagj.9, bul.Gjergj Kastrioti, pall.3
5.Engjëllushe Shallas, lagj.18, lagj. Petraq Shamo, pall.20, hyrja 19/A
6.Evanthi Llogori, lagj.5, rr. Ismail Latfllani, pall.26
7.Adelina Zaimi, rr. Partizani, nr.4
8.Albana Zguro,Polenë, Korçë
9.Alma Ilias, lagj.16, rr. Rrexhep Telhai, pallati i ri i Behar Lëngu
10.Marius Lluka, rr. Veteranët, lagj.12, nr.14
11.Vasjan Gulka, bulevard Republika, pall.2, shk B/5
12.Marsel Azis, lagj.3, rr. Çlirimi i Korçës, nr.16
13.Natasha Tahiri, rr. Fan Noli, nr.32, lagj.2
14.Ardit Bala, blloku i ri i sportit, lagj.10, pallati Qamili
15.Marseli Qelemeni, lagj.14, rr. Partizani, pall.38/A/5
16.Durim Pashollari, Symis, Korçë
17.Fatjola Qirjako Hyska, rr. Vangjel Kocilani, lagj.8, nr.5
18.Anila Toshi, rr. Koço Tupa, nr.13, lagj.4
19.Athina Lera, lagj.4, rr. Partizani
20.Oriola Terolli, Zvezde, Korçë

MALIQ
1.Valbona Hysolli, Maliq
2.Floresha Mehmetllari, blloku, nr.3, Maliq

POGRADEC
1.Roland Kolaci, lagj.1, pall.26, rr. Reshit Çollaku
2.Valbona Pojani, lagj.2, rr. Rinia, pall.147
3.Viola Maxhari, lagj.4Kala P.NSH.N, shk.2,ap.4
4.Aurel Pocka, lagj.1, rr. Shemsi Koroveshi
6.Rajmonda Mimini, Memelisht
7.Ymer Mingo, lagj.3, rr. Fan Noli
8.Ferit Dervishleri, rr. Rinia lagj.5
9.Elton Miti, lagj.2, rr. Rreshit Çollaku, pall.58
10.Dorjan Gusho, lagj.1, rruga industriale
11.Rubie Xhura, Buçimas
12.Kreshnik Muçllari, Vëerdovë
13.Eva Balliu, Slabinjë
14.Ervin Shuli, Qershizë, Cerrozë
15.Edi Mançëllari, rr.Gani Homcani, lagj.4

SHKODËR
1.Aishe Harapi, lagj. N.Gjylbegu, rr. Sh.Huta, 47
2.Vjollca Muhjaj Dobrac
3.Nexhmije Smajli, lagj. N.Gjylbegu, rr. E.Gramshi, nr.73
4.Juljan Shllaku, Darragjat, komuna Dajç
5.Fatbardha Logja, lagj. Q.Stafa, rr. C.Broja, nr.13
6.Age Shytani, lagjSkënderbej, rr. Ç.Topulli, nr.50
7.Ardiana Mazija Suka, Dajç, Bregu i Bunës

ELBASAN
1.Ilirjan Tabaku, lagj. 5 Maji, rr. Dëfrimi, nr.56
2.Denis Fatri Lufta, lagj. L.Gurakuqi, rr. F.Trungu, dera nr.6
3.Adelina Vangjel Banushi, lagj.5 Maji, pall.727, ap.15
4.Aurora Gjoshi, lagj. Sul Popi, rruga e re e Trenit
5.Anila Llupa, lagj. 5 Maji, rr. Fetah Ekmeciu, nr.36
6.Renald Sina, lagjia Haxhias, rr. Ramazan Sina, nr.41

BERAT
1.Eneida Ajet Tabaku, Starovë
2.Stefan Hekuran Fejzollari, lagj. 30 Vjetori
3.Ibrahim Rexhep Gapi, lagj.Muzakaj, shtëpi private
4.Vjosava Pandeli Hitollari, lagj.Jani vruho, pall.23
5.Eduart Fatmir Vrapi, lagj. Dëshmorët e Kombit, pall.19, kat.3
6.Adnant Petrit Elezaj, Palikësht
7.Avrena Dervish Xhamo, lagj. 30 Vjetori

DURRËS
1.Miranda Ibrahim Hasa, lagj.8, rr. A.Goga, banesa 223
2.Valbona Kuqi, lagj.2, rr. Sefer Effendi, nr.93
3.Gentian Blloshmi& Hava Blloshmi, lagj.18, rr. A.Gega, pall.1038
4.Besim Meçi, Rrota e Kuqe
5.Xhemile Braho, komuna Katundi i Ri
6.Gjinovefa Dhimitër Bylykbashi, lagj.18, rr. Jeta e Re P.Entit 2/6

Ballsh
1.Euglent Myqerem Bektashaj, lagj. 5 Maji
2.Jonida Enver Muhaj. Lagj. 5 Shkurti

GJIROKASTËR
1.Argjiro Rami, lagj. 18 Shtatori
2.Sokol Gjoni, lagj. 18 Shtatori

DEVOLL
1.Fuat Bektash Bostanxhi, Buz liqen
2.Shpresa Dardha, Hocisht
3.Anxhela Teta, Boban

URA VAJGURORE
1.Aleksandër Shella

LEVAN
1.Anila Dhima, shkolla e mesme

FIER
1.Rajmonda Tako, lagj. Sheq i Vogël
2.Elton Çuko, lagj. Sheq i Vogël
3.Miranda Muka, lagj. 8 Shkurti, pall.41
4.Vladimir Zyledin Gremshi, Sheq i Madh
5.Votjana Mile, lagj. 16 Prilli, rr. Sotir Andoni, pall.32
6.Aurora Deda, Afrimi i Ri, Fier
7.Enea Gremi, lagj. 15 Tetori, rr. Xox Andoni, pall.32
8.Ermir Llambro, Hoxhare, Dermenas, Fier
9.Vjollca Kadiolli, lagj. Kryengritja e Fierit, rr. R.Anastasi, pall.150, kat.4
10.Rudina Jaupaj, Afrimi i Ri, Fier
11.Sotiraq Koço, Sheq i Madh, Fier
12.Ilir Lluqi, Shënpjetër, Topojë
13.Erlin Tego, Sheq i Madh, Fier
14.Irena Zykaj, Peshtan-Bregas, Frakull e Madhe
15.Gjinovefa Rapush Grembi, Belinë, Zharrëz, Fier
16.Agim Shala, Bishanak, Fier
17.Alberta Meçaj, lagj. 29 Nëntori, rr. M.Ulqinaku, sh.private 26
18.Gjergji Bega, lagj. 16 Prilli, tek ish-restorant Vjosa
19.Mimoza Hoxha, lagj. Sheq i Madh, pall.Naftëtarit
20.Kristaq Goa, lagj.Liri, rr. J.Xoxa, pall.132
21.Enkelejda Lipe, lagj. Kryengritja e Fierit, rr. Nuredin Aliu
22.Mimoza Moçi, lagj.  8 Shkurti, rr. S.Pogaçe, nr.5
23.Nertila Ylli Kalemaj, lagj. Liri Gera, rr. Th.Pogaçe 

VLORË
1.Besmir Gacaj, lagj. Isa Boletini, rr. S.Zotaj, pall.1353
2.Qerime Sejdiraj, lagj. 1 Maji, rr. Miss Durhani, nr.81
3.Albert Koçi Qarri, Universiteti Vlorë

ERSEKË
1.Argita Bilimani, blloku nr.4
2.Majlinda Nexhmie Ago, rr. Pali Prifti, blloku nr.1 
3.Thonarina Vangjel Andoni, blloku nr.2

KUÇOVË
1.Xhuljeta Safet Faqekuqi, lagj.11 Janari
2.Vojsava Dervish Meleqi, lagj. 11 Janari
3.Manio Nikolla, lagj.Tafil Skëndo
4.Ali Maloku, lagj. 1 Maji

LIBRAZHD
1.Qanije Ferit Bogdani, lagj.1, pall.46

KUKËS
1.Flan Ymer Mermaci, lagj. 2. Rram, Has, Lagj.4, pall.4, shk.2

KOPLIK
1.Eljona Ujkaj Zeltaj, Koplik, Malësi e Madhe

TROPOJË
1.Hysen Sulaj, lagj. 16 Tetori, Bajram Curri

LUSHNJE
1.Valmira Turku &Avdyl Turku, lagj. Gafur Muço

KURBIN
1.Ablona Zirkua, lagj.3, pall.46, ap.45,Laç

MIRDITË
1.Altin Cupi, Kocinar, qendër Mirditë

GRAMSH
1.Koçi Bici, lagj. 18 Gushti, pall.65

PEQINI
1.Sami Topi, lagj Teqe, Peqin

PATOS
1.Jonida Vladimir Dulaj, lagj. 1 Maji Patos
2.Arben Poja, lagj. Mustafa Matohiti, Patos

SARANDË
1.Dashnor Dalamaj, lagj.4, mbi stadium*

*res, Loti*

----------

